# Makin wa handles,



## Danzo (Dec 12, 2017)

Hey all, I want to try and attempt making my first wa handle. Ive seen some links around that explain it pretty well but Im primarily looking for advice and tips when using materials that arent all wood (brass spacers, copper, abalone, etc.etc.). If anyone has a nice collection of helpful links they would like to share please post! Thanks fellas


----------



## PappaG (Dec 12, 2017)

I will also be doing my first wa handle soon, but I'm not going to use metal for the first one. I have all the materials. I've been waiting to find a cheap band saw or scroll saw to hit craigslist list before I start. My miter saw is not equipped for small wood cuts - I know from first hand experience!

Anyway, in all the research I've done here, the only thing that keeps coming up is that if you use rasps for cleaning up your tang hole, they will quickly become dulled when used against metal spacers. Sorry that is probably not what you are looking for, but I look forward to your progress.


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (Dec 12, 2017)

PappaG said:


> I will also be doing my first wa handle soon, but I'm not going to use metal for the first one. I have all the materials. I've been waiting to find a cheap band saw or scroll saw to hit craigslist list before I start. My miter saw is not equipped for small wood cuts - I know from first hand experience!
> 
> Anyway, in all the research I've done here, the only thing that keeps coming up is that if you use rasps for cleaning up your tang hole, they will quickly become dulled when used against metal spacers. Sorry that is probably not what you are looking for, but I look forward to your progress.



I don't think you need a bandsaw to make a handle in fact I have bandsaw but use hand saws instead  Although if you plan to make a lot of them, then bandsaw would save you time.

The trick to keep your rasps from dulling is pretty simple: make sure your tang hole doesn't need lots of cleaning in the first place. And if it does need some cleaning  use small files. 
To achieve this, you can have a look at Mikey's thread http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/19259-WIP-How-I-Make-a-Wa-Handle  you see all the parts are drilled before gluening. If there were metal parts, I'd suggest to make drill a hole and then use files to enlarge it to a proper rectangular size. That way you can basically make sure all the parts has tang slots before you even glue everything. Once glued you'd need a quick 1 min cleanup with file to remove excessive epoxy. Works well for me. 

I use disk grinder to shape handles from rectangular to octagonal. It creates a decent amount of heat, so I have to use epoxy that is pretty heat tolerant and work carefully not to overheat handle while grinding. Mikey's thread have warnings about using router table for shaping.


----------



## PappaG (Dec 12, 2017)

Thanks for the advice. I guess I can pull out my hand saw and get this process moving. Did not mean to hijack danzo!


----------



## apicius9 (Dec 14, 2017)

As a mental health professional, I feel obliged to recommend trying your first handles without metal spacers... 

Stefan


----------



## NO ChoP! (Dec 14, 2017)

I've made quite a few handles and have had bad luck with metal. I even shape it nearly 100% before glue up. I would suggest not rushing the cure time of your chosen epoxy, and being very mindful of heat.


----------



## ThEoRy (Dec 14, 2017)

apicius9 said:


> As a mental health professional, I feel obliged to recommend trying your first handles without metal spacers...
> 
> Stefan




For whatever reason my first 6 wa handles all contained metal spacers. Double metal spacers even. What does that say about me?


----------



## TheCaptain (Dec 14, 2017)

:whistles:


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (Dec 14, 2017)

ThEoRy said:


> For whatever reason my first 6 wa handles all contained metal spacers. Double metal spacers even. What does that say about me?



Unbelievable luck


----------



## ThEoRy (Dec 15, 2017)

icanhaschzbrgr said:


> Unbelievable luck



Whatever it was, it ran out on my fourth wa handle. Eventually I won but I felt defeated a few times during the process.

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/28317-Apparently-I-can-make-a-wa-handle-now


----------



## Matus (Dec 15, 2017)

apicius9 said:


> As a mental health professional, I feel obliged to recommend trying your first handles without metal spacers...
> 
> Stefan



+100


----------



## jessf (Dec 15, 2017)

I have found that CA glue handles heat really well while not needing clamping.


----------



## Danzo (Jan 1, 2018)

Id like to revive his thread and ask another question here. Im currently gathering various materials to start building some handles, just curious if anyone has a list of materials they like to use, and ones they like to avoid. 
Seems from previous posts everyone says to avoid metal, but what about soft metal like aluminum? Its about the only thing besides brass I can find locally


----------

